# Wisconsin | TNC Bill Requires Gap Insurance



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

*State legislation sets standards for rideshare firms like Uber, Lyft*

*http://m.jsonline.com/news/statepol...rms-like-uber-lyft-b99471674z1-298020341.html*


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Bill pdf
http://media.jrn.com/documents/ridesharebill.pdf

Gap Insurance Requirements:


----------



## Million Miler (May 2, 2015)

Thanks for the post cabby...


----------

